# Killeen or Temple Texas Apprenticeship



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


Check into your local if they have locals (IBEW) in Texas or find an entry level job in this field.
Most of us are job trained. Make sure wherever you go its a real apprenticeship and your hours worked count.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Tinalo!

Hopefully one of the Texas members will mosey along and give you some advice relative to the area.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

There is an IBEW local in Austin and Waco. Not sure which one Kileen would fall under. Start off union and don't look back.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

